# problem with a connection on a web site pogo.com



## sweetbug1956 (Dec 21, 2007)

im a member of pogo games been playing for years never had troubles until now PLZ help  ... i can connect to any web site out there BUT pogo.com it times out every time... i called pogo and said they had NO problems anywhere in there system told me to call my provider which is Charter Cable they had me do a trace route and i will post those on here to show 
The connection has timed out


The server at www.pogo.com is taking too long to respond. 

* The site could be temporarily unavailable or too busy. Try again in a few
moments. * If you are unable to load any pages, check your computer's network connection.

* If your computer or network is protected by a firewall or proxy, make sure
that Firefox is permitted to access the Web.called my provider which is charter cable 

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\carey>tracert www.pogo.com

Tracing route to www.pogo.com [159.153.236.12]
over a maximum of 30 hops:
1 * * * Request timed out.
2 1240 ms 2063 ms 1659 ms 10.135.32.1
3 2226 ms 2317 ms 2440 ms 172.26.102.117
4 2352 ms 2236 ms 2073 ms 172.26.102.93
5 1157 ms 1429 ms 1355 ms 4-181-8-2.static.gwnt.ga.charter.com 24.181.8.2]
6 1443 ms 1057 ms 1069 ms 172.26.101.1
7 1195 ms 1855 ms 2084 ms atl-edge-05.inet.qwest.net [216.206.221.81]
8 1670 ms 1747 ms 2071 ms atl-core-01.inet.qwest.net [205.171.21.21]
9 1740 ms 1703 ms 1718 ms atl-brdr-03.inet.qwest.net [205.171.21.106]
10 1446 ms 1752 ms 1493 ms ggr2-p322.attga.ip.att.net [192.205.33.89]
11 1478 ms 1322 ms 1543 ms tbr1.attga.ip.att.net [12.122.81.98]
12 1445 ms 1603 ms 1351 ms cr1.attga.ip.att.net [12.122.17.1]
13 1285 ms 1097 ms 1074 ms cr2.wswdc.ip.att.net [12.122.1.174]
14 1241 ms 1293 ms 1119 ms tbr2.wswdc.ip.att.net [12.122.16.126]
15 1350 ms 1443 ms 1380 ms 12.122.113.73
16 * * * Request timed out.
17 * * * Request timed out.
18 * * * Request timed out.
19 * * * Request timed out.
20 * * * Request timed out.
21 * * * Request timed out.
22 * * * Request timed out.
23 * * * Request timed out.
24 * * * Request timed out.
25 * * * Request timed out.
26 * * * Request timed out.
27 * * * Request timed out.
28 * * * Request timed out.
29 * * * Request timed out.
30 * * * Request timed out.

Trace complete.
SO PLZ help me get back to my pogo games i pay for this service and can't get on it GRRRR lol


----------



## GDkitty (Sep 21, 2007)

Well its not necessarily Pogo or your providers fault.. when you try and access something from the internet, it hops from specific nodes to get from A to B, those are each of the things you see on the traceroute there. 

Its having a problem getting by one of the nodes there.. which there is not much that you can do about. Hopefuly it will come back within a few days as they fix whatever the probelm is.


----------



## sweetbug1956 (Dec 21, 2007)

thanks for the reply  BUT it's been 3 weeks since this happened how do i get it corrected is there anyone i could call to let them know its having problems? pogo nor charter says its there troubles charter says its att.net off of this trace route? i'm a newbie lol... i just want the company who is having the troubles be aware of it


----------



## GDkitty (Sep 21, 2007)

most likely att.net as that is where the dropoff point is


----------

